# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Borstvergroting met Brava Systeem

## lekkerwel

Mijn dochter overweegt een borstvergroting, maar ik zie daar erg tegenop. Daarom probeer ik haar een alternatieve ingreep aan te praten.

Nu las ik op het over een borstvergroting met het Brava systeem, waarbij dus niet gesneden hoeft te worden. http://idealbody.nl/behandelingen/bo...en-lipofilling

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## HappyBoobs

Lekkerwel,

Ondanks dat ik geen ervaring met het BRAVA systeem heb wil ik mijn ervaring met een borstvergroting delen dan kan je zelf beoordelen of je er iets aan hebt. Heb afgelopen zaterdag 22 febr. een explantatieborstprothesen ondergaan en de siliconenimplantaten laten vervangen door Monobloc Hydrogel borstprothesen. 
De ingreep is me ontzettend meegevallen, ik heb zelfs geen gebruik hoeven maken van de pijn/ontstekingsremmers die ik voorgeschreven had gekregen. De drains die ik na de 1ste operatie niet had maar dit keer nodig waren, zijn er al uit en ik voel me prima.
Het resultaat is pas echt goed te beoordelen over drie maanden maar ik genees heel voorspoedig.

Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik heel erg goed voor mijn lichaam zorg - ik drink dagelijks ruim 15 jaar Aloë en gebruik natuurlijke voedingssupplementen. Ik heb ook goed voor mijn littekens gezorgd, wat de chirurg een compliment ontlokte voordat zij de littekens ging hergebruiken voor de explantatie. 

Ik heb ik me goed op deze operatie voorbereidt door vlak voor de operatie een 9 daagse Detoxkuur te doen om mijn afweersysteem in optimale vorm te krijgen. En natuurlijk ga ik weer voor twee prachtige littekens zorgen.

De rede dat ik de siliconen implantaten heb laten vervangen waren lichamelijke klachten die ik ondanks mijn supergezonde manier van eten na 3 1/5 jaar ging krijgen. 

Ik was indertijd bijzonder slecht voorgelicht door de plastisch chirurg die geen enkel gevaar zag in het plaatsen van siliconen implantaten en op al mijn vragen en zorgen een positief antwoord gaf. 
Later kwam ik erachter dat de siliconenimplantaten helemaal niet zo onschuldig waren en toen ik klachten ging krijgen heb ik niet lang meer afgewacht maar besloten ze te laten vervangen. 

Het kapsel kon bij mij in zijn geheel verwijderd worden, ik heb dan ook het gevoel dat ik mijn twee 'tijdbommen ' kwijt ben en dat ik er goed vanaf gekomen ben. De beroepsgroep zal mij deze uitspraak niet in dank afnemen, zij blijven bij hoog en laag beweren dat siliconenimplantaten veilig zijn en dat ze alleen verwijderd moeten worden als ze gaan scheuren of lekken.

Ik hoop je van dienst te zijn geweest met deze reactie. .
Vriendelijke groet,
HappyBoobs

----------


## maria4671

Pillen Voor Borstvergroting - http://nl.procurvesplus.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

